# Goblin- Oder Gnom- Ingenieur



## Franz (30. August 2006)

Hi

Ich bin Zwerg-Jäger und bin Ingenieur, als sek. hab ich noch Bergbau. 
Bin nun bei der Wahl der Spezialisierung!
Welche Vorteil bringt der Goblin- oder Gnom- Ingenieur?
Wo kann ich mich dann hin Porten?


----------



## Crowley (30. August 2006)

*Goblin-Ingenieur:*
Kann nach Everlook porten.
Kann viele Sprengstoffe bauen, wie z.B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Gnom-Ingenieur:*
Kann nach Gadgetzan porten.
Baut eher lustige Gadgets wie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Am besten schaust du mal auf die Liste der Ingeniersrezepte und suchst mit Strg-F nach Goblin oder Gnom.


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

Sagen wir mal so.

Der eine INGI macht nützliche Dinge.
Der ander INGI macht DMG Teile.

Ich hab auch einen (LvL 40 ) INGI mit Skill 300.

Aber wie Crowley schon sagte,
schau mal lieber in der Ingi Liste rein.
Und entscheide dich dann was dor lieber ist.


----------



## DonMisery (7. September 2006)

Wenn du Ingi bist, besorg dir das Überbrückungskabel XL (wichtig das XL).

Waren letztens in Scholo und ich musste das Ding 4 mal einsetzten. Irgendwie war es nicht unser Tag. Auf jeden Fall hat es 3 mal geklappt und uns eine Menge Laufwege erspart.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man auch Goblin Ingi sein muss um es zu nutzen.


----------



## Pyoro (8. September 2006)

DonMisery schrieb:


> Wenn du Ingi bist, besorg dir das Überbrückungskabel XL (wichtig das XL).
> 
> Waren letztens in Scholo und ich musste das Ding 4 mal einsetzten. Irgendwie war es nicht unser Tag. Auf jeden Fall hat es 3 mal geklappt und uns eine Menge Laufwege erspart.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man auch Goblin Ingi sein muss um es zu nutzen.



Nein, dieses Kabel XL kann jeder Ingi benutzen, bauen kann es aber nur ein Goblin-Ingenieur! Ich bin Gnomeningi und habe so ein Kabel, dass deutlich öfter funzt, als das normale Überbrückungskabel.

Übrigens gibt es auf der offiziellen HP von Blizzard unter der Rubrik Berufe einen Sticky-Thread zu diesem Thema. Dort werden alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Rascal (8. September 2006)

Achtung, bloss weil ein Gegenstand "Goblin-Irgendwas" heisst, muss das nicht heissen das man dazu Goblin-Ingi sein muss (allerdings oft). Beispiel ist das Goblin-Überbrückungskabel


----------



## Icecool (16. Oktober 2006)

ich bin mit meinem lvl 47er unter goblin ingi skill 275, das was iuch da bereits an guten dingen kann, sind meist gegenstände die nicht zerstört werden, nicht selengebunden sind oder man kein goblin ingi für braucht.
dinge wie das kabel kanst dir bauen lassen.
an sich würde ich gnome empfehlen, bin nur goblin wegen nem handelspackt mit nem freund(gnome ingi 300) 
mit dem ich sachen tausche.

abba entscheid selbst


----------



## Araki (20. Oktober 2006)

Kommt auch darauf an warum man Ing gewählt hat.
Ich hab GoblIng fuer PvP gewählt, mehr bums, und hab mir n paar Gnomenteile bauen lassen.

Solange es aber keine grossartigen Epicrezepte gibt, die nur fuer den oder den ist, scheint mirs net soo wichtig zu sein. Zumal damit kein Gold zu machen ist oder so, Ing is man nur fuer sich selbst.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2006)

Für einen Hunter ganz klar Goblin-Ingenieur.
Als Gnomen-Ingenieur kannste ja den berühmten Todesstrahler bauen, allerdings bringt dir der als Hunter nicht viel, da der Hunter ja den Gezielten Schuss als Eröffnungsschuss hat.
Dafür kann man als Goblin-Ingenieur viele Sachen mit Flächenschaden bauen (Flammenwerfer z.B.), und davon hat der Jäger nich gerade viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Feuerbrandfalle + Salve).


----------



## Icecool (2. November 2006)

also war meine entscheidung aus 2 gründen richtig^^


----------



## Glàndallin (4. November 2006)

ich hatte mal mit meinem pala goblin ingi auf 300 und ich find es lohnt sich net nur so blöde bomben xD gnomeningi hat richtig coole sachen gedankenkontrollskappe usw richtig geil^^


----------



## hurb (4. November 2006)

War mal mit meim Char ingi 300 und ich fands übelst kacke... Voll sinnlos, kannst kein Geld damit machen (da jeder ingi brauch ums benutzen zu könn), einen wirklichen Super Nutzen hatts auch nicht (Feuerschutz-Tränke oder sowas herstellen zu können bringt ja wohl viel mehr!).. 
Also ich find ingi is der blödste Beruf in WoW, aber wenn ingi, dann Gnom, das is wenigstens noch lustig!


----------



## Derius (5. November 2006)

Ich Empfehle Goblin Ingineur da der lustige Sachen Bauen kann!
Der Gnomen Ingineur ist nicht so gut naja ich bin selbst Gnomen Ingi und...1-2 Sachen sind schon lustig aber der Rest Naja..




mfg Derius  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

